# Banned For Gambling. Baseball Player Pete Rose Also Dated An Under Age Girl



## WhatInThe (Aug 15, 2017)

Infamous baseball player Pete Rose already banned from baseball for gambling and/or on his own team also had an affair with an underage girl in the 1970s. This information was part of/discovered in his gambling ban investigation.

https://sports.yahoo.com/pete-rose-...rage-girl-1970s-court-doc-says-172143720.html

He is lucky he only got banned from a sport.


----------



## Trade (Aug 15, 2017)

I always had a grudging admiration for Pete Rose in spite of the fact that he played for Cincinnati, one of the arch rivals of my Dodgers. Breaking Ty Cobb's most career hits was an incredible achievement and I was willing to overlook the gambling in favor of him getting Hall of Fame status. As I understand it he only bet on his own team. While I don't condone it, it isn't a big deal to me. If it had been against his own team, then that would have been something else entirely. 

However this is just too creepy. He is now Persona non grata with me.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 15, 2017)

Trade said:


> I always had a grudging admiration for Pete Rose in spite of the fact that he played for Cincinnati, one of the arch rivals of my Dodgers. Breaking Ty Cobb's most career hits was an incredible achievement and I was willing to overlook the gambling in favor of him getting Hall of Fame status. As I understand it he only bet on his own team. While I don't condone it, it isn't a big deal to me. If it had been against his own team, then that would have been something else entirely.
> 
> However this is just too creepy. He is now Persona non grata with me.



I was just starting to give that argument some credence. But on the other hand junkies lie. Gambling basically an addiction. I think the lifetime ban, not a temporary one was because not only did MLB investigation find out about the gambling and underage girl but there was probably more evidence or indications of gambling and/or other activities they didn't want out. We now know why the commissioner at the time had no problems banning him for life.

In any sport maybe their halls of fame should have a category based on career statistics only and/or game day play. A second or lower tier.

 Should any Hall of Fame have  a character requirement?


----------

